# list of equipment?



## hi2u (May 23, 2013)

Any1 know a list of equipment ill need to train mmy dog? Was thinking of getting sportsdog 800 and bill hillman puppy dvd. Was wondering everything ill need so i can start looking now.

Thanks!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

What are you training - for? What is your ultimate goal? That would be helpful to know upfront.


----------



## hi2u (May 23, 2013)

Obedience,heel,fetch,potty training. Everything to be a casual duck hunter and a good family dog


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

Do you have anywhere local to go for formal training? I think training in a class setting is really great. I tried doing some stuff on my own but when I signed up for a basic obedience class it was amazing. She (as did I) learned so fast. 
You-tube has some great videos, there are also some great links in this section of the forum to some videos. As far as equipment...some people use a clicker (I never have), some treats? Lots of patience. I just googled the SportsHunter 800...I don't feel that a shock collar is the best way to train a dog...I think most people on here would agree me.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!

I like the tritronics collars myself. Remember that when the rating for distance says 1/2 mile that is unobstructed 1/2 mile. We use the 1 mile even though the dog is never that far away from us. Hills, water, bruch will decrease the effeciency of the signal. Be sure to get the collar conditioning DVD if you have never conditioned a dog to the collar before.

You will need to get

1. a good whistle
2. a back up good whistle
3. some puppy bumpers (2-3)
4. at least a half dozen adult bumpers. I like the black and white ones myself but use a variety of white, black and white, and orange. cloth and plastic
5. a couple of dockkens helps to transition from bumpers to birds. I like the puppy dockkens for the pups and they seem to like them best too.
6. long line (i just use rope with a clip tied on) 
7. some live or frozen birds if you can - wings if you can't 

Good DVDs are Smartworks by Evan Graham, Total Retriever training by Mike Lardy, Hillman, and Fowl Dogs by Rick Stoski (spelling?). Sometimes you can find used dvds on www.retrievertraining.com. That site has good information on training your retriever all around.

Most importantly - Find a retriever training club in your area if you can. They can help you with some of the mechanics, throw birds, introduce your dog to gunshot, water, and live birds. 

Skip the classes at Petsmart and forget the clicker training. Remember that your dog will be 30 - 70 yards away from you at times during the retrieve and they can't hear the clicker even if you wanted them too. If you want a class - try to find someone with some field experience. The purely positive people do not understand the ecollar and some are upset that you plan to shoot birds. Not worth it

Are you planning to Force Fetch your pup? Will you do it yourself or are you going to use a pro for that?


----------



## hi2u (May 23, 2013)

was gonna do force fetch myself. Chris Atkins DVD should be in the mail tommorrow. I thought his was the best intro dvd so i shot for that one.
Thanks so much for the advice! ill have to find a club in my area.

When do people usually start their pups?


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

hi2u said:


> was gonna do force fetch myself. Chris Atkins DVD should be in the mail tommorrow. I thought his was the best intro dvd so i shot for that one.
> Thanks so much for the advice! ill have to find a club in my area.
> 
> When do people usually start their pups?


 
Start the obedience right away - sit, kennel, here. Whistle here and whistle sit. Keep it fun, positive and short. 

Do a puppy retrieves as soon as the pup will retrieve but KEEP it easy and limit the retrieves to 3-5 a session. Start in the house and use a hallway or other area where the pup cannot escape with his prize. Remember to stop while the pup is still wanting more! 

Force Fetch has a variety of opinions. I just heard from a pro in our area that he does it at about 12 weeks when the pup is the most submissive. I always waited until the dog had their full adult teeth (6-7 months). 

When do you get your pup?


----------



## hi2u (May 23, 2013)

i get my pup this weekend. he will be 7 weeks old.

i was gonna mainly just focus on house trained, but if i should do all obedience than i will


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

I started with a puppy training class, then basic obedience class. Finally an intermediate class with a CGC test. I still help a CGC examiner because I think it is so worthwhile.

Also, the best thing was joining a dog training club which offers a ton of options. I don't do them all, can't really, but I learned a ton from being exposed to what is out there.


----------

